# basic training - Christmas Leave



## stacy mogan (15 Oct 2002)

My son has his date to leave for Basic. He will be away for Christmas. Can anyone tell me what happens over the holidays.  A friend of his said they are sent home for Christmas. I find that hard to believe. Thanks!


----------



## Jug (15 Oct 2002)

Hey mom,

How long between your son‘s testing/interview and him getting the date to basic?

...and wish him good luck.


----------



## stacy mogan (15 Oct 2002)

It‘s been about  3 months. He is very excited and busy getting in the best shape he can.  I just want to be a supportive mom. Thank you for your wishes!


----------



## Jug (15 Oct 2002)

Its probably a good move. I‘m just comming from the private high-tech sector. Lots of lay-offs and bad news. This will at least give him some stability for the future plus some good skill sets to bring into the work force later.

Again...good luck.


----------



## Zoomie (16 Oct 2002)

IF your son gets a sizeable block of time off for Christmas, he will be free to go home if he wishes.
In the regular force there is a plan called LTA (leave travel allowance). This plan allows for members that are posted away from their primary NOK (next of kin) to receive financial assistance in order to help alleviate the cost of going home to see Mom and Dad (or Wife, etc).  The way it would work (if your son qualifies for it with such low time in the forces) is that they would calculate the geographical distance between St-Jean, PQ and his NOK‘s location (ie. where you live).  They will then take this distance (for me, St-Jean to Toronto = 600 km) and times it by two (for the return trip).  The first 200km is deducted off of the total amount (again for me 600 + 600 - 200 = 1000km).  This amount is now the applicable mileage that can be used for LTA.  The military will apply low rate mileage to that amount (somewhere in the region of $0.33/km) and give your son that amount.  So in my example, I would have been able to receive $330 in a once per year LTA claim.

Hope that helps you out a bit Mom.

Note:  Reverse LTA can apply too, your son can use that claim to help bring out to him his NOK (ie you for his grad ceremonies).  

Make sure he asks his course staff whether or not LTA claims apply to him or not.  He may have to wait a couple of months before being applicable for such a claim.


----------



## stacy mogan (16 Oct 2002)

Thankyou very much! That is great info to know.  Do they get a handbook or information on these sort of benefits or is it just word of mouth?


----------



## Hedgehog18 (25 Oct 2007)

My Question for bmq Christmas leave are we required to leave or can we stay on base and study etc ?


----------



## geo (25 Oct 2007)

They aren't about to throw you out.
There will only be a reduced schedule for services


----------



## Hedgehog18 (25 Oct 2007)

good to hear dont have family and not about to travel to barbados half way thru bmq might not wanna come back lol


----------

